# ((((*CARL CASPER RESULTS*))))



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

I was unable to make it this weekend. Who hit what? What did the Dancers score? Who won? Post pics!!!


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

:machinegun: :thumbsdown: i just got home from it no one told me it was gonna be nothing but ********


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Feb 25 2006, 11:26 PM~4928617
> *I was unable to make it this weekend.  Who hit what?  What did the Dancers score?  Who won?  Post pics!!!
> *


Go to the shows and events forum!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

dude i went today and i was like falling asleep most the time the single pump sucked and double well was not that much better but a couple of the dancers got a little air lol


----------



## 64choco (Nov 7, 2005)

to me the best was a blue 64 impala the homie got a nice 3 wheel :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

Well just so Kentucky and the surrounding area knows, you guys screwed yourself with this one. You just destroyed any chance of anyone wanting to cover a show in that area. If yall do not get out and support shit in your are, they are gonna move away from your area when it comes time to do shows.


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

that 64 pulled a mean 3 wheel


----------



## maxr78 (May 14, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=243928


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 26 2006, 12:56 AM~4929171
> *:machinegun:  :thumbsdown: i just got home from it no one told me it was gonna be nothing but ********
> *


yea I was suprised at how much confederate, and other klan parafanalia was up for sale there. I ended buying a confederate pillow, to sit my black ass on during the drive home :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by maxr78_@Feb 26 2006, 02:09 PM~4931585
> *that 64 pulled a mean 3 wheel
> *


he's from Cleveland


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn, I guess I didn't miss much :uh:


----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Feb 26 2006, 01:47 PM~4931861
> *he's from Cleveland
> *


You should have drove down with him he was solo.......


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i loved the 64 i have a pic of it sitting it in 3 but hell from what i seen the 2nd one was the best next time i will stay all day but hope i will hopping next year lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 01:02 PM~4931535
> *Well just so Kentucky and the surrounding area knows, you guys screwed yourself with this one. You just destroyed any chance of anyone wanting to cover a show in that area.  If yall do not get out and support shit in your are, they are gonna move away from your area when it comes time to do shows.
> *


i support it but i tell it how it is there was some nice hoppers there but no one was hitting big inch's but i still back all my lowriders


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

i just got back from casper. and just got to give a big :thumbsup: to gizmo and the crew from real life representing hard, and gizmos little girl on the switches was priceless.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 03:02 PM~4931535
> *Well just so Kentucky and the surrounding area knows, you guys screwed yourself with this one. You just destroyed any chance of anyone wanting to cover a show in that area.  If yall do not get out and support shit in your are, they are gonna move away from your area when it comes time to do shows.
> *



That show in now way represent Kentucky and the surrounding areas. :uh: There are plenty of nice cars and hoppers that didn't go to the hop because they don't want to give Brian any money.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 3whlcmry_@Feb 26 2006, 01:56 AM~4929171
> *:machinegun:  :thumbsdown: i just got home from it no one told me it was gonna be nothing but ********
> *


K.M.A.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2006, 01:22 PM~4931683
> *yea I was suprised at how much confederate, and other klan parafanalia was up for sale there. I ended buying a confederate pillow, to sit my black ass on during the drive home :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 26 2006, 02:22 PM~4931683
> *yea I was suprised at how much confederate, and other klan parafanalia was up for sale there. I ended buying a confederate pillow, to sit my black ass on during the drive home :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 26 2006, 06:24 PM~4932727
> *That show in now way represent Kentucky and the surrounding areas.  :uh:  There are plenty of nice cars and hoppers that didn't go to the hop because they don't want to give Brian any money.
> *


Well because you are taking this stand against Brian, it will affect you in the Long run. And will eventually hurt you by event coordinators turning away from Kentucky.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 07:02 PM~4931535
> *Well just so Kentucky and the surrounding area knows, you guys screwed yourself with this one. You just destroyed any chance of anyone wanting to cover a show in that area.  If yall do not get out and support shit in your are, they are gonna move away from your area when it comes time to do shows.
> *




don't forget that this is the off season here in the midwest, it was 4 degrees outside a week ago.

also........i did hear several people did not come because the event is sponsored by a certain company.


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i was going to say the same thing CP, plus this is by no means a lowrider show. they want you to hop 3 times for little money, they don't give lowriders true respect in the show area, they give a ford probe the lowrider award, no disrespect to the owner of that car but its not a lowrider, its a euro. but i would like to give big props to the WESTSIDE crew for putting it down like always.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

So whats the beef with CCE?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i came for the party who cares about stupid hydraulics :biggrin:


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

Did pitbull happen to make an apperiance


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2006, 01:47 AM~4933542
> *So whats the beef with CCE?
> *



(in my best homer simpson voice......)

mmmmmmmmmm...............BEEF.........






i really dont have one, thats just the general tone of the people i talk to.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 26 2006, 05:24 PM~4932727
> *That show in now way represent Kentucky and the surrounding areas.  :uh:  There are plenty of nice cars and hoppers that didn't go to the hop because they don't want to give Brian any money.
> *


Yeah, Brian is a fuckin dick.
Back before I knew shit about juice, I met him at a show. He was working his booth. I waited like 10mins. for him to finish looking at some guys bullshit pics of some hooptie. Finally, I get a chance to talk to him & wanted to ask him about some of his products. He talked to me for a good 5mins., and before I could ask my 3rd question, he was acting like I was bothering him.
So, I said fuck him. I took my shit to Raul Rodrigez @ REDS in Nashville, TN. Raul hooked me up proper and never rushed me off like I was wasting his time. Raul just talked too fuckin fast. :biggrin: He was cool though.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 26 2006, 08:20 PM~4933316
> *i was going to say the same thing CP, plus this is by no means a lowrider show. they want you to hop 3 times for little money, they don't give lowriders true respect in the show area, they give a ford probe the lowrider award, no disrespect to the owner of that car but its not a lowrider, its a euro.  but i would like to give big props to the WESTSIDE crew for putting it down like always.
> *


EXACTLY The show is bull, they are trying to ban lowriders. This was the only actual real lowrider entered in the show. In her class was:
4th place mits. elcipse with bags, body kit and lambo doors
3rd pink caddy
2nd caprice with 23's!!!!! and BAGS and of course LAMBO doors.
1st place lowrider custom FORD PROBE

:uh:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by granpa_@Feb 26 2006, 06:20 PM~4933316
> *i was going to say the same thing CP, plus this is by no means a lowrider show. they want you to hop 3 times for little money, they don't give lowriders true respect in the show area, they give a ford probe the lowrider award, no disrespect to the owner of that car but its not a lowrider, its a euro.  but i would like to give big props to the WESTSIDE crew for putting it down like always.
> *



i kinda think its funny that two shows in a row ive heard this same complaint about the probe, by the way he won the import award too!! it has all chrome undies and juice, and has been in lrm twice, and at LRM indy 04 placed first in 90 and up class, beat all caddies and lincolns at the show, and thats LRM!! i hear ya sayin no disrespect, but obviuosly sumbody thinks this thing is a lowrider, it won best lowrider at heritage hall this year and at casper, and finishes first at every lrm show it enters, and has finshed 2 twice in sweepstakes LRM, ok im done cheerleading lol, but he is a fellow club member...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 26 2006, 10:18 PM~4934146
> *i kinda think its funny that two shows in a row ive heard this same complaint about the probe, by the way he won the import award too!!  it has all chrome undies and juice, and has been in lrm twice, and at LRM indy 04 placed first in 90 and up class, beat all caddies and lincolns at the show, and thats LRM!!  i hear ya sayin no disrespect, but obviuosly sumbody thinks this thing is a lowrider, it won best lowrider at heritage hall this year and at casper, and finishes first at every lrm show it enters, and has finshed 2 twice in sweepstakes LRM, ok im done cheerleading lol, but he is a fellow club member...
> *


it doesnt matter its nothing against the car. I have shown here since 1997 and never has it been this bad. Up until this year the lowrider class has been for REAL lowriders. But this year they didnt let a single one in the show so they stuffed all the ricers into a lowrider class to hide the fact.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2006, 08:21 PM~4934162
> *it doesnt matter its nothing against the car. I have shown here since 1997 and never has it been this bad. Up until this year the lowrider class has been for REAL lowriders. But this year they didnt let a single one in the show so they stuffed all the ricers into a lowrider class to hide the fact.
> *



i see your point doe, let us not forget that i have cutlass so i feel ya, and i got the point lika joint last nite at tha show, they had your gurla nd that blazer over there all by there self, they shoulda been on the floor with the rest!! matter of fact i told a gurl that standing next to the caddy that as i walked by taking pics


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 26 2006, 10:23 PM~4934178
> *i see your point doe, let us not forget that i have cutlass so i feel ya,  and i got the point lika joint last nite at tha show, they had your gurla nd that blazer over there all by there self, they shoulda been on the floor with the rest!!  matter of fact i told a gurl that standing next to the caddy that as i walked by taking pics
> *


i know where you are coming from so im sure you are kinda in the middle. But if you knew all the shit we had to go thru just to get in the show and then this :uh:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Thats why I am kinda done with the whole "SHOW CAR" thing I am gonna build my car as nice as I possibly can HOP THE SHIT out of it at shows AND on the street and just have fun doing it win lose or draw. BTW That coupe lookin good!!!


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 26 2006, 11:18 PM~4934146
> *i kinda think its funny that two shows in a row ive heard this same complaint about the probe, by the way he won the import award too!!  it has all chrome undies and juice, and has been in lrm twice, and at LRM indy 04 placed first in 90 and up class, beat all caddies and lincolns at the show, and thats LRM!!  i hear ya sayin no disrespect, but obviuosly sumbody thinks this thing is a lowrider, it won best lowrider at heritage hall this year and at casper, and finishes first at every lrm show it enters, and has finshed 2 twice in sweepstakes LRM, ok im done cheerleading lol, but he is a fellow club member...
> *


no matter if it has juice or not to me and alot of other people the probe classifies as a euro....Forreal how can a car win best lowrider and import....NOW...that is 2 totally different catagories....when u think of a lowrider you think of a big body or a gbody...not a euro dog leggin in a pretty display....im not hatin but ur buddy is not a lowrider....


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

I HATE TALKING DOWN ON ANYBODY'S CAR BUT the Queen E is right. That Probe is nice for what it is but... What it is, is NOT NOT NOT a lowrider in any way shape or form.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 26 2006, 11:12 PM~4934117
> *EXACTLY The show is bull, they are trying to ban lowriders. This was the only actual real lowrider entered in the show. In her class was:
> 4th place mits. elcipse with bags, body kit and lambo doors
> 3rd pink caddy
> ...


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 26 2006, 11:18 PM~4934146
> *i kinda think its funny that two shows in a row ive heard this same complaint about the probe, by the way he won the import award too!!  it has all chrome undies and juice, and has been in lrm twice, and at LRM indy 04 placed first in 90 and up class, beat all caddies and lincolns at the show, and thats LRM!!  i hear ya sayin no disrespect, but obviuosly sumbody thinks this thing is a lowrider, it won best lowrider at heritage hall this year and at casper, and finishes first at every lrm show it enters, and has finshed 2 twice in sweepstakes LRM, ok im done cheerleading lol, but he is a fellow club member...
> *


HOW WOULD ANYBODY ASSUME THAT A FORD PROBE IS AN IMPORT? POS YES IMPORT NO


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 09:02 PM~4933236
> *Well because you are taking this stand against Brian, it will affect you in the Long run.  And will eventually hurt you by event coordinators turning away from Kentucky.
> *



I never said I was the one not giving him money. I also didn't say Florida is all Big wheel riders either, because I know better. That is how you are coming at KY and the surrounding states. I can assure you there is nicer shit coming out this year. I know because there is 2 of those nice cars in my garage. :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 26 2006, 11:18 PM~4934146
> *i kinda think its funny that two shows in a row ive heard this same complaint about the probe, by the way he won the import award too!!  it has all chrome undies and juice, and has been in lrm twice, and at LRM indy 04 placed first in 90 and up class, beat all caddies and lincolns at the show, and thats LRM!!  i hear ya sayin no disrespect, but obviuosly sumbody thinks this thing is a lowrider, it won best lowrider at heritage hall this year and at casper, and finishes first at every lrm show it enters, and has finshed 2 twice in sweepstakes LRM, ok im done cheerleading lol, but he is a fellow club member...
> *


1. So if I get a golf cart, chrome the suspension and put some chrome wheels on it It's a lowrider? Well shit fire thats the cheap way out lets all do that and see what happens :uh: 

2. Who gives a shit about Lowrider Magazine Do I read it yes but I could care less if my car was ever pictured in there Would it be cool Hell yeah it would But Not a priority at all.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

That sux! A probe is U.S made. How the fuck is an import? It shouldn't have in the same class as a Caddi! Too bad ignorant people are taking the fun out of shows. When I was a kid I couldn't wait to see the latest lowriders and old favorites. I would be pissed if somebody said the lowriders couldn't show!


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

eyecandy don't get your panties in a bunch, its just the way i think. it looks like a very nice car, i can respect the work put into the car. but a car with no wire wheels,4 clyinder front wheel drive probe is not a lowrider to me. and like Doe said how can a car win two different classes. sounds like bullshit to me


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2006, 02:47 AM~4933542
> *So whats the beef with CCE?
> *


Ever been to Southern Showdown? :scrutinize:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

no panties in a bunch here guys just lettin ya know that the people who run the shows including lowrider mag themselves think that this thing is a lowrider, i know what word on the street is, i aint new to this game lol, but if the people running LRM thinks its a lowrider then its hard to say LRM dont know what they are talkin about, for the record, i have had all these arguments before, this isnt the first time sumone with wire wheels got beat by this car, hell i have been beat by it myself. either way it goes, my car wasnt at the show, but my buddies cutlass got put on standby, and it wasnt because its busted either, matter of fact i seen alot of bullshit at the show that his car had beat lol, i personally see it being personal against lowriders with wire wheels. if it aint in the pit it gets no respect. i think the guys with cars at brians booth should thank him, because i doubt if they would have been on the floor in tha show, and NOT because they wasnt nice enough, but because of the people runnin the show.

i know its hard to get into the show doe, what was the problem gettin the caddy in, and why wasnt your caddy there, or anyone elses for that matter...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 26 2006, 08:39 PM~4934280
> *HOW WOULD ANYBODY ASSUME THAT A FORD PROBE IS AN IMPORT? POS YES IMPORT NO
> *



please elaborate on POS.... this is gettin interesting


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by titoislaidlow_@Feb 26 2006, 10:53 PM~4934393
> *Ever been to Southern Showdown?  :scrutinize:
> *


yea, but that doesn't explain anything


----------



## titoislaidlow (Sep 10, 2001)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Feb 27 2006, 06:00 AM~4934959
> *yea, but that doesn't explain anything
> *


Im just one person and Im sure others experience it far worse since they live in KY. But I could write a page worth. The short version: Ive attended SSD for quite a while and seen the progression of the show. My focus unfortunately towards 1 individual. Prices increase each year, catering towards lowriders drops, (with this quality of the show and rides drop). Same thing has happened in the CCE garages. Customer service was good when they were starting out. And it has been going down since, so has the quality. Management directly affects product IMHO. Beef? I wouldnt call it that, customer dis-satisfaction. Most definetly. Ill put my $$ in the pockets of people who are true w/ the lowrider community, who can talk on the same level, and who want to promote lowriding for what it is.


----------



## ICECOLD63 (Jan 22, 2005)

FUCK CCE!!!! YEA I SAID IT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2006, 08:51 PM~4933568
> *i came for the party who cares about stupid hydraulics :biggrin:
> *


thats where it was at, the party at trixies was worth the trip


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Feb 27 2006, 02:51 AM~4935668
> *FUCK CCE!!!! YEA I SAID IT!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i heard that a few times when brian walked into trixies :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

actually it wasnt as much fun this time but still a great time none the less. its just the girls were hidious this year


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 27 2006, 09:21 AM~4936294
> *actually it wasnt as much fun this time but still a great time none the less. its just the girls were hidious this year
> *


yeah, i was trying to get some other homies to show up but i guess they went some where else, but none the less it was a good time and yes the bitches werent all that, that one bitch looked like DROOPY :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i think mike, nim, and bill didnt care what anyone looked like by 2am. but you missed the full experience we closed the bar and went to waffle house at 4:30. thats right bitch SCATTERED ALL THE WAY with an extra steak


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Feb 26 2006, 10:29 PM~4934220
> *no matter if it has juice or not to me and alot of other people the probe classifies as a euro....Forreal how can a car win best lowrider and import....NOW...that is 2 totally different catagories....when u think of a lowrider you think of a big body or a gbody...not a euro dog leggin in a pretty display....im not hatin but ur buddy is not a lowrider....
> *


Hmmm, all the hate, think how I feel competing against big body cars at every show I go to ...I disagree that I dont have a Lowrider maybe by your defination I guess all the Judges at every lowider magazine are wrong? Its not a traditional lowrider I agree.... Keep in mind over the past 4 years I have NEVER been beat in my respective class....I guess I have to bolt on some $200 wires lay down some wood chips for my display to get some repect......


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

sorry i didnt walk around the show can we see some pics mobbin


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 26 2006, 10:39 PM~4934280
> *HOW WOULD ANYBODY ASSUME THAT A FORD PROBE IS AN IMPORT? POS YES IMPORT NO
> *


Please post a pic of your ride


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

lOOK...at who took this pic....Elliot is the most respected lowrider photographer in the WORLD!!!!!  and we all know who the model is ...........These are taken directy from Lowrider Euro magazine


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

dont see any pic never mind now i do. looks good to me. not my kinda car but its done very nice


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

just because some show promoter or who ever assigns you too your class says your car is a lowrider doesn't mean it is and just because the next guy says a car isn't a lowrider doesn't mean it isn't.

now do i think you should be competing in the same class as a caddy absolutly not.

but it is like grandpa said the work is respected,and it should be properly placed in a class with the same type of competitors as your car.

if a car caould even be considered a euro/import style it shouldnt be considered for lowrider stlye.

i didn't see your car and i am not bringin down on your car i am sure if it was there and won best of anything it is a very nice car .

classes need to be set correctly and car set into classes accordingly as well.

there you said it your self lowrider EURO..there is a reason they have/had a seperate magazine bro.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

agreeed and much repect to you....I kinda ride the nuts of Lowrider magazine Shows...i CANNOT HELP IT........If the head judge says that my ride should be against a lincoln.....so be it...... those judges on the lowrider tour have built some of the badest lowriders in the world (punch 84 is one of my favorites), ......all is that I can say is for everyone to stop bitchin...I'm not bitchin because I'm always winning :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 

so whats the solution?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Anyone get the scores of the dance classes?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 26 2006, 10:44 PM~4934316
> *That sux! A probe is U.S made. How the fuck is an import? It shouldn't have in the same class as a Caddi! Too bad ignorant people are taking the fun out of shows. When I was a kid I couldn't wait to see the latest lowriders and old favorites. I would be pissed if somebody said the lowriders couldn't show!
> *


Actually 1 of the many awards that I won was the Outstanding Sport Compact/import....award.....that covers both foreign and domestic vechicles....by what your saying I should even have been allowed into the show and I find that very amusing....so the Judges say I own a sport compact/lowrider/import


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2006, 11:20 AM~4936522
> *Anyone get the scores of the dance classes?
> *


yeah buddy i heard a lil somethan about the place that was available for you to occupy.......until indy that is. :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

yeah how did the dance classes turn out??? :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

From whay i understand street, T&D, green cut las:uh: , amigo. Rad Clint, T&D, Gucci jon. I will be sure not to spend that $50 All in one place. Still had a great time with the fellas. Mybe we can hang out a little more next year giz


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 27 2006, 09:23 AM~4936536
> *yeah buddy i heard a lil somethan about the place that was available for you to occupy.......until indy that is. :biggrin:
> *


first---first---first


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

cant wait till NY  pizza & 42nd st...what more can you ask for??? :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 09:49 AM~4936392
> *lOOK...at who took this pic....Elliot is the most respected lowrider photographer in the WORLD!!!!!   and we all know who the model is ...........These are taken directy from Lowrider Euro magazine
> 
> 
> ...


Who's the model? Car looks nice. So this car was in the same class as Big bodies at a lowrider magazine show and it wasn't in the Lowrider Euro class?


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

pizza in ny you cant ask for more. well maybe i will ask for a win in e- town :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2006, 09:35 AM~4936580
> *first---first---first
> *



:twak: :nono: first-second-first...Remember who's who in this game :wave:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Feb 27 2006, 09:38 AM~4936593
> *pizza in ny you cant ask for more. well maybe i will ask for a win in e- town :biggrin:
> *


Or maybe the right pizza spot??


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey giz you have to bring the gremlin to win. Like the lottery if you dont play you dont win.


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gizmoispimpin_@Feb 27 2006, 09:44 AM~4936627
> *Or maybe the right pizza spot??
> *


And yes damnit we will find that pizza joint :cheesy:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Feb 27 2006, 10:37 AM~4936588
> *Who's the model? Car looks nice. So this car was in the same class as Big bodies at a lowrider magazine show and it wasn't in the Lowrider Euro class?
> *


yes I compete against all cars 90s and above caddies,lincolns, whatever.....and there isnt a Lowrider Euro Class...never has been


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:57 AM~4936667
> *yes I compete against all cars 90s and above caddies,lincolns, whatever.....and there isnt a Lowrider Euro Class...never has been
> *


Wow.....I thought Lowrider Magazine broke the classes out better than that.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:57 AM~4936667
> *yes I compete against all cars 90s and above caddies,lincolns, whatever.....and there isnt a Lowrider Euro Class...never has been
> *


i checked your car out at the show over the weekend, i can appreciate the work, it was very well done but i think its done in a mini truck style and not a lowrider style


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe I should be in the Mini truck class too :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

you mean the probe everyones complaing about, don't even have wires..
lol

and a mini truck paint job,,, yea,, i'd have been pissed too.. i don't care how much chrome you put on it and what mags it was in... no even close to a LOWRIDER...lmao


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Yea I gotta get me some $200 chinas....yellow spokes....red spinner....orange hub....white spokes....and brown nipples......I like nipples :cheesy:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

He said nipple :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

NIPPLES ARE GREAT


----------



## granpa (Oct 6, 2002)

i don't want to run this into the ground but i don't think a probe is even close to being a LUXURY and that is what caddys and linc. compete in, 90 and newer luxury. take a look at your trophy, it will say at the bottom


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:57 AM~4936667
> *yes I compete against all cars 90s and above caddies,lincolns, whatever.....and there isnt a Lowrider Euro Class...never has been
> *


You should not be competing in a Lowrider class, and the reason that you are competing and winning in that class is because I suspect that you have never showed outside of the Midwest. You go to Texas, Cali, Arizone, even FLorida and you will be in a Ricer catagory. Straight up, and the reason that they are classifing you a Lowrider probably is because you have modification that take you out of Euro class and your a TWEENER. But I can guarentee you that you would not get away with that shit in the Big Lowriding States. And definately would be asked to move out of the Lowrider areas if you were in Texas. I don't care what LRM says, that is not a Lowrider. :thumbsdown: I am not hating on the Car, actually it was done very nice, just you should not be competing against Lowriders


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 09:36 AM~4936347
> *Hmmm, all the hate, think how I feel competing against big body cars at every show I go to ...I disagree that I dont have a Lowrider maybe by your defination I guess all the Judges at every lowider magazine are wrong? Its not a traditional lowrider I agree.... Keep in mind over the past 4 years I have NEVER been beat in my respective class....I guess I have to bolt on some $200 wires lay down some wood chips for my display to get some repect......
> *


please post a pic of your trophy where it says 90's LUXURY? Im not saying i dont beleive you but i, as well as a few others on here would love to see this. It says right at the bottom of the trophy. 

And they have Harleys in Lowrider Mag. now too so they have just as much of a place in a lowrider class as a probe. Hell at least they have whitewalls.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Besides all that how can you compare the work that it takes to get a car thats 10 or less years old ready for a show as to what you have to do to a car that is nearly 30 years old? Theres no comparison.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 26 2006, 08:02 PM~4933236
> *Well because you are taking this stand against Brian, it will affect you in the Long run.  And will eventually hurt you by event coordinators turning away from Kentucky.
> *


No it won't just wait for our PICNIC :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:36 AM~4936347
> *Hmmm, all the hate, think how I feel competing against big body cars at every show I go to ...I disagree that I dont have a Lowrider maybe by your defination I guess all the Judges at every lowider magazine are wrong? Its not a traditional lowrider I agree.... Keep in mind over the past 4 years I have NEVER been beat in my respective class....I guess I have to bolt on some $200 wires lay down some wood chips for my display to get some repect......
> *


all i have to say about that is build a real lolo then u wouldnt have to feel that way when u go to shows....Hell they let any old junk in the LRM shows that doesnt make you a lowrider. And im sorry that they lied to you people and made a mag. called Lowrider Euro, but as you can see there is no such thing the mag no longer exists. Maybe you can get a feature in Hot Rod mag. next week. Then you can bring it down to the hot rod natls. this summer and compete against a 32 Ford, thats about the same competition.

i aint sayin whos right and whos wrong...but i am sayin i do disagree that ur car is a lowrider..sorry...

i agree to....

well thats because u are competeing against the same kind of cars....

well then maybe i should get some vinyl stickers for my car...and park it on a trailer til the next show.

By the way i hope they gave you the "Best SWITCH BOX" award too


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to let ya know I was also featured in Lowrider Magazine back in the day...Saul Vargas took the pics at indy.......and yes I do have the badest switch box around and have won awards for it.........Look.....until you step up your game you cannot say anything to me....... and its not like you got a close 2nd......... even If I wasnt there you wouldnt have won......so take some constructive critisim and step up your game :0 and I find it amusin you tell me to "build a real lolo".......


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 04:54 PM~4939252
> *Just to let ya know I was also featured in Lowrider Magazine back in the day...Saul Vargas took the pics at indy.......
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dirtywhiteboy66_@Feb 27 2006, 04:22 PM~4939022
> *You should not be competing in a Lowrider class, and the reason that you are competing and winning in that class is because I suspect that you have never showed outside of the Midwest.  You go to Texas, Cali, Arizone, even FLorida and you will be in a Ricer catagory.  Straight up, and the reason that they are classifing you a Lowrider probably is because you have modification that take you out of Euro class and your a TWEENER.  But I can guarentee you that you would not get away with that shit in the Big Lowriding States.  And definately would be asked to move out of the Lowrider areas if you were in Texas.  I don't care what LRM says, that is not a Lowrider. :thumbsdown:  I am not hating on the Car, actually it was done very nice, just you should not be competing against Lowriders
> *


You are correct!!!!I did show in Texas twice....and LRM judges put my ride in the Sport Compact Class.....and I loved it....Then I went to Chicago, Indy, Georga, North Carolina and they put me in 90s mild Custom against other big body cars......much repect to you and your club..............


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 04:58 PM~4939281
> *You are correct!!!!I did show in Texas twice....and LRM judges put my ride in the Sport Compact Class.....and I loved it....Then I went to Chicago, Indy, Georga, North Carolina and they put me in 90s mild Custom against other big body cars......much repect to you and your club..............
> *


but you`d still have a mini truck paint job


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

This the class that Cadillacs and lincs are in at LRM shows


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Well it seems as if yet another comment has been taken out of context. I was not saying that the DropMob Probe was a POS but in General Ford Probe Cars ARE POS Stands for Peice Of Shit AND NO FORD PROBE IS AN IMPORT (they are an american car) Fixed up like that they should be in the Lowrider Euro Class But NEVER IMPORT OR LOWRIDER

BTW Since Someone requested Here is my car Last year 

http://hydroguru.tripod.com/lawt40/ccky33.jpg 

it's getting re-done now New Frame, New Hydraulics, New Paint, New Interior, New Engine, New Transmission, And some chrome. I NEVER SAID YOUR CAR WAS A POS But I DID SAY YOUR CAR IS NOT A LOWRIDER AND I WILL STAND BY THAT. WIRE WHEELS, WOOD CHIPS WHATEVER YOU DO YOUR CAR WILL NEVER BE A LOWRIDER. Nice car for what it is YES!!! LOWRIDER NO!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 02:33 PM~4938137
> *Yea I gotta get me some $200 chinas....yellow spokes....red spinner....orange hub....white spokes....and brown nipples......I like nipples  :cheesy:
> *


You are in the worng place to be tlaking shit about wires. I hear the same $200 comment from you minitrucker/ricers a lot. 

Now i know you can get 17's pretty fuckin cheap now days compared to $1000 for a set of color matched 14's with tires.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@Feb 27 2006, 05:04 PM~4939322
> *Well it seems as if yet another comment has been taken out of context. I was not saying that the DropMob Probe was a POS but in General Ford Probe Cars ARE POS Stands for Peice Of Shit AND NO FORD PROBE IS AN IMPORT (they are an american car) Fixed up like that they should be in the Lowrider Euro Class But NEVER IMPORT OR LOWRIDER
> 
> BTW Since Someone requested Here is my car Last year
> ...


well said....  and I agree


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2006, 05:06 PM~4939334
> *You are in the worng place to be tlaking shit about wires. I hear the same $200 comment from you minitrucker/ricers a lot.
> 
> Now i know you can get 17's pretty fuckin cheap now days compared to $1000 for a set of color matched 14's with tires.
> *


Not talking shit about wires I had wires on my ride at one point in time and I dont have a minitruck or a import for the record...


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn this probe is a lowrider too. It hopped straight into this house :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

LOL :roflmao:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

lmao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Feb 27 2006, 04:34 PM~4939149
> *all i have to say about that is build a real lolo then u wouldnt have to feel that way when u go to shows....Hell they let any old junk in the LRM shows that doesnt make you a lowrider. And im sorry that they lied to you people and made a mag. called Lowrider Euro, but as you can see there is no such thing the mag no longer exists. Maybe you can get a feature in Hot Rod mag. next week. Then you can bring it down to the hot rod natls. this summer and compete against a 32 Ford, thats about the same competition.
> 
> i aint sayin whos right and whos wrong...but i am sayin i do disagree that ur car is a lowrider..sorry...
> ...



So how Many.............. Mary K products did you sell to get your ride?


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 05:48 PM~4939665
> *So how Many.............. Mary K products did you sell to get your ride?
> *


so how many......miles did you drive you car to the show?


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

you gotta be fuckin kiddin me right............ i might as well give up if this is what i have to compete against.......... good meeting you doe........


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OURLIFE86LS_@Feb 27 2006, 05:55 PM~4939712
> *you gotta be fuckin kiddin me right............ i might as well give up if this is what i have to compete against.......... good meeting you doe........
> *


yea man, now we know the new definition of a lowrider.

And it was good meeting you guys too


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 05:48 PM~4939665
> *So how Many.............. Mary K products did you sell to get your ride?
> *


wow....i have to hand it to you that was pretty classic...


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

if its any consolation guys i got beat by a friggin volvo in the 80s street mild class at indy..... but i wasnt complainin, i seen what i had to beat. this guy had coke bottles for a display, and i give tha guy credit, he did this up lol, but damn its a volvo.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

In any way shape or form will a FWD car ever be considered in my eyes a lowrider. I don't care if it is a Cadillac. FWD cars are not lowriders especially Probes.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 27 2006, 09:20 PM~4940813
> *In any way shape or form will a FWD car ever be considered in my eyes a lowrider.  I don't care if it is a Cadillac.  FWD cars are not lowriders especially Probes.
> *



YUP!!!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2006, 03:50 PM~4939678
> *so how many......miles did you drive you car to the show?
> *



come on doe lol, you guys must not have sen the tow rig lol, it was more done up than the probe lol,





































lol you guys are sumthin else, let me see you all live in louisville rite?? so how far did you guys drive? oh if any one else reading this towed your vehicle to the show then you must not be a "real lowrider either" so step up and admit it guys!! all yall from ohio and chi-town aint real if you used a tow pig!! drive that shit hop it then drive home that how real riders roll!! well all that bullshit sounds good but the only muthafucker i ever knew to do that was stanly staton, so unless your stanly i aint tryin to hear this bullshit lol!! :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

So what if I tow my shit....I look better goin down the road than i do at the show.......


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

congradulate dont playa hate!!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 27 2006, 08:44 PM~4940953
> *
> 
> lol you guys are sumthin else, let me see you all live in louisville rite?? so how far did you guys drive?  oh if any one else reading this towed your vehicle to the show then you must not be a "real lowrider either"  so step up and admit it guys!!  all yall from ohio and chi-town aint real if you used a tow pig!!  drive that shit hop it then drive home that how real riders roll!!  well all that bullshit sounds good but the only muthafucker i ever knew to do that was stanly staton, so unless your stanly i aint tryin to hear this bullshit lol!! :biggrin:
> *


exactly thats my point, She actually put more miles on her car driving 10 miles down the road. 

That doesnt have anything to do with being a lowrider thats because its front wheel drive. 

And for the record i dont give a fuck who tows their shit all im saying is after the mary kay comment, that this car is a street car not a trailer queen.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 08:56 PM~4941056
> *So what if I tow my shit....I look better goin down the road than i do at the show.......
> *


lambo doors and big wheels, i guess you think thats alowrider too :biggrin:

Shit you dont even take it off the trailer between shows :thumbsup:


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

most lowriders got real trucks for tow rigs, we arent towing fiberglass


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 27 2006, 09:19 PM~4941199
> *most lowriders got real trucks for tow rigs, we arent towing fiberglass
> *


well i wasnt going to bring that up but yea you couldnt tow much more with that fiberglass truck than that euro or a lawnmower


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

dude you have been cracking my head all day....after you posted the stupied ass pic on the previous page of the probe running into a building ............this type of shit opens the door for whatever I want to say.....

Info you need:

You have to have a display to win at big shows.....

You have to have a way to get it to the shows.........

You have to keep all your gear and emergency supplies with you.....

You have to have something to drive after you drop off your show ride right?

A tow vehicle can come in very handy for this........

One of these days you may have these issues.....so print this for future reference

:biggrin:


----------



## WGCMIKE (Aug 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 26 2006, 03:59 PM~4932617
> *i just got back from casper. and just got to give a big  :thumbsup: to gizmo and the crew from real life representing hard, and gizmos little girl on the switches was priceless.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: FROM ARE FAM TO YOURS HOMMIE!!!!! THANKS?


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Feb 27 2006, 09:19 PM~4941199
> *most lowriders got real trucks for tow rigs, we arent towing fiberglass
> *



F-n hater I guess you see the garage in the background and hate on that too......dumbass


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 09:23 PM~4941249
> *dude you have been cracking my head all day....after you posted the stupied ass pic on the previous page of the probe running into a building ............this type of shit opens the door for whatever I want to say.....
> 
> Info you need:
> ...


Shit i have just been having fun. But you arent telling me shit that i dont know. Like i said her car is a street car. Meaning it is driven to shows, Like Indy for example. 

And i have a real truck made out of steel, and a trailer big enough to haul an actual lowrider :uh:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

talk about sore losers lol, now you all have to resort to lawn mower comparisons lol, and this conversation was making headway i thought till all the bashing. ill tell ya people cant help but hate, but dont worry guys until sumone steps up their game in this area, this probe will be dominating the competition no matter what class its in. why would sumone get mad if they know they have a street car and they know they got beat by a "trailor queen" show car? if you ask me they are no comparison between a car that has paint juice, and minor interior, and this probe that has every aspect touched and done to the nines in its respective style.


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

The post that was here before had nothing to do with me and should have never been posted under my screen name so anything that was written was not from me (porky). But anything that was written about I'm on here should be reconsidered until you have met him because if anyone of you was broke down on the side of the road Im willing to bet everything he would be the first person to stop and help you and all this bad talkin him his self is stupid sure has a probe and for what it is nobodys touching him by far so don't hate on HIM. Even he said his car isn't a lowrider so its not his fault that the judges liked his car more then anybody elses but that's no reason to hate him hate the judges fo seeing great craftsmanship by the toolman.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 27 2006, 09:28 PM~4941295
> *talk about sore losers lol, now you all have to resort to lawn mower comparisons lol, and this conversation was making headway i thought till all the bashing.  ill tell ya people cant help but hate, but dont worry guys until sumone steps up their game in this area, this probe will be dominating the competition no matter what class its in.  why would sumone get mad if they know they have a street car and they know they got beat by a "trailor queen" show car?  if you ask me they are no comparison between a car that has paint juice, and minor interior, and this probe that has every aspect touched and done to the nines in its respective style.
> *


lol, man you all dont have to get butt hurt. I didnt loose i didnt enter the show. Im just having some fun since the show sucked.

I never even metioned the probe, if you go back to the begining someone else was complaining about it and i just stated the facts of the class. 

Who gives a fuck what is done to what car, A cadillac is a lowrider, a probe never will be so thats the end of the story.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Feb 27 2006, 09:30 PM~4941304
> *tim i have read all of the comments and now i am going to make mine. (this is sue and not porky-he has his own opinion). i love your car and you know it. i have ridden in it with you and was honored. my sons helped work on your car. but to be honest your car is not a lowrider in the true sense of the word. i was at heritage hall and if the lowriders that were there were judged fairly as a true lowrider you would not have won. they were a bunch of ******** that had no idea what a true lowrider is. those guys from UCE should have won-and no not because my son is one. i was at carl casper this weekend and saw your car. go look at mike smiths car and tell me that that car did not deserve to win over yours. i did not go into the arena because of my broken leg to see any of the rest-but we all know that carl casper is a big ******* show too. i think the world of you and hope this doesn't ruin our friendship but do you honestly want to keep having your winnings be ones that you really don't deserve. tell them your car is not a true lowrider and you want to be judged for what it really is. and remember i do love your car-i have a big ass picture of it hanging in my office.
> *


 :worship: :worship: 
thank you thats the point


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

:scrutinize:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

ok.......I tried to tell the guys at this show that I didnt think I had a lowrider......they told me that it was and that is the end of the story....I laughed and went on.....I get this type of shit at every show I attend......I agree its fucked up.....It seems that every judge, lowrider magazine or not thinks its a lowrider.......so what is the solution beside keeping my happy ass at home?


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

i thought lowriders had 13"or 14" wire wheels those dont look like it to me that car is a ford probe dog face it is no a lowrider nobody wanted that shit thats how you ended up with it spend some real money on a classic and fix it up then i will be impressed


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 27 2006, 07:42 PM~4941382
> *i thought lowriders had 13"or 14" wire wheels those dont look like it to me that car is a ford probe dog face it is no a lowrider nobody wanted that shit thats how you ended up with it spend some real money on a classic and fix it up then i will be impressed
> *



whats the name of your club?? what would you call what your sayin??


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 09:41 PM~4941378
> *ok.......I tried to tell the guys at this show that I didnt think I had a lowrider......they told me that it was and that is the end of the story....I laughed and went on.....I get this type of shit at every show I attend......I agree its fucked up.....It seems that every judge, lowrider magazine or not thinks its a lowrider.......so what is the solution beside keeping my happy ass at home?
> *


Just make up your mind. Earlier you were arguing that it IS alowrider. Now you say you told the judges it IS NOT a lowrider :dunno:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by redline_@Feb 27 2006, 09:42 PM~4941382
> *i thought lowriders had 13"or 14" wire wheels those dont look like it to me that car is a ford probe dog face it is no a lowrider nobody wanted that shit thats how you ended up with it spend some real money on a classic and fix it up then i will be impressed
> *


amen brother keep preachin to the quire :worship:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

I love to be in the Sport Compact classes I always dominate.......

I also love being in the Lowrider Class I always dominate..........

I just like going to the shows and dominating.........

Keep in mind my car has been built for 5 years and its the same now as it was then....looks like someone needs to step up there game......


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Feb 27 2006, 10:49 PM~4941398
> *whats the name of your club??  what would you call what your sayin??
> *


listen homie i dont hate i would congradulate if it was a lowrider but it is not bottom line and how could u sit up here and agree with that shit you r on the wrong forum you need to be on a nopi forum


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 09:56 PM~4941460
> *I love to be in the Sport Compact classes I always dominate.......
> 
> I also love being in the Lowrider Class I always dominate..........
> ...


Maybe you are right, you should step your game up and build a real lowrider if thats the class you want to "dominate"

And if you are referring to the car i built, It has a ton of modifications that neither you or the judges are smart enough to see. Its built to look clean and as OG as possible.

Sorry we couldnt order the custom parts for the body of a cadillac and get someone to throw some wood in the interior to make it all obvious and tacky.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2006, 11:05 PM~4941485
> *Maybe you are right, you should step your game up and build a real lowrider if thats the class you want to "dominate"
> 
> And if you are referring to the car i built, It has a ton of modifications that neither you or the judges are smart enough to see. Its built to look clean and as OG as possible.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

bottom line is............. THE PROBE IS NOT A FUCKING LOWRIDER........ for someone who says they TELL JUDGES AT SHOWS ITS NOT A LOWRIDER...... i dont believe that bullshit for one minute.... as you stated you like to DOMINATE what ever class you are in......... the true test will come...... we will see what class you are in when its time for indy........... no disrespect to DROPMOB in any way but whats right is right and whats wrong IS THIS CAR ISNT A LOWRIDER......... and thats just my .02cents


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

this is some stupid shit. All i am reading is a bunch of cry baby's that are mad who won the lowrider class. You are at a show in ky the probe cant help what class he is in now can he? They tell you what class you will be in. And what exactly is a mini truck paint job? I didnt know that a paint job puts you in a certain class. Besides the car looks great you know i dont usely put stuff down but the pink caddy placed in the show higher than what i thought it should get. Its pretty bad that i took my 8 year old niece to the show and she ask me if the caddy came from the lubby lu store from the mall {you know the pink nightmare store} all i could do from lol. I think if you dont like what you finished in the show ether dont show there again or step it up and put the probe in its place if you can. Dont hate because you lost at a well know car show for hot rods. So instead of haten on each other go to the people that put the show on a complain i know you can do just read this topic. Stop bitchen this is stupid. I know the guy who ownes this car and let me say porkey is right if he went by you and your broke down he would stop to help if it couldnt be fix he would put your car on the trailer and help out so dont hate on what the judges did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Feb 27 2006, 07:30 PM~4941304
> *The post that was here before had nothing to do with me and should have never been posted under my screen name so anything that was written was not from me (porky).    But anything that was written about I'm on here should be reconsidered until you have met him because if anyone of you was broke down on the side of the road Im willing to bet everything he would be the first person to stop and help you and all this bad talkin him his self is stupid sure has a probe and for what it is nobodys touching him by far so don't hate on HIM.  Even he said his car isn't a lowrider so its not his fault that the judges liked his car more then anybody elses but that's no reason to hate him hate the judges fo seeing great craftsmanship by the toolman.
> *



thank you porky, words of a true lowrider- and supportive words at that. hey man hows Justin doing anyway, aint seen him in minute. i think its funny how peole dont support eachother anymore, we(Dropmob) have recieved nuthin but love UCE and we give it rite back, that what this shit is about, but like anyone else we are gonna defend a position when attacked. and for the record no hard feeling here and lookin forward to meeting and hangin out with everyone at the shows this year, even you pinkonia, maybe we can sit around and have a beer sumtime and drop all this shit. see you guys at indy!!


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 27 2006, 11:35 PM~4941899
> *this is some stupid shit. All i am reading is a bunch of cry baby's that are mad who won the lowrider class. You are at a show in ky the probe cant help what class he is in now can he? They tell you what class you will be in. And what exactly is a mini truck paint job? I didnt know that a paint job puts you in a certain class. Besides the car looks great you know i dont usely put stuff down but the pink caddy placed in the show higher than what i thought it should get. Its pretty bad that i took my 8 year old niece to the show and she ask me if the caddy came from the lubby lu store from the mall {you know the pink nightmare store} all i could do from lol. I think if you dont like what you finished in the show ether dont show there again or step it up and put the probe in its place if you can. Dont hate because you lost at a well know car show for hot rods. So instead of haten on each other go to the people that put the show on a complain i know you can do just read this topic. Stop bitchen this is stupid. I know the guy who ownes this car and let me say porkey is right if he went by you and your broke down he would stop to help if it couldnt be fix he would put your car on the trailer and help out so dont hate on what the judges did :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



o so u dont think my car is nice....so now ur hatein i aint hatein on little buddy....but how are u going to put an old school lac with euros...is my question....LIL is just a big bitch session....and thats what im doing....i got a fukin standby letter b/c i am a lowrider....honestly they prolly did look at little buddys car and thank it was a euro...plus i was not the only lowrider who got a standby letters... all the lowriders set up with cool cars did to....so im gonna tell u like i tell everybody else...if u dont like my car dont look at it....i need to step it up...then what is it that i need to do? huh? compare my car to what a 79' coupe deville looked like in 79 minus the 44 inch sun roof...hydro setup...etc...and u got an old school lac in pink....dont hate on me...everywere i go people stop to look....people stop me in traffic etc...to give me props....maybe they dont like my car maybe it b.c im a girl but what ever it is everybody loves it....ur rite...i aint ever showin at carl casper again...it aint nothin but a fuked up mess...i got 3rd place what did u think the dirty eclipse should have beat me to....or since u got such an opion were was ur car? :angry:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

> *o so u dont think my car is nice....so now ur hatein i aint hatein on little buddy....but how are u going to put an old school lac with euros...is my question....LIL is just a big bitch session....and thats what im doing....i got a fukin standby letter b/c i am a lowrider....honestly they prolly did look at little buddys car and thank it was a euro...plus i was not the only lowrider who got a standby letters... all the lowriders set up with cool cars did to....so im gonna tell u like i tell everybody else...if u dont like my car dont look at it....i need to step it up...then what is it that i need to do? huh? compare my car to what a 79' coupe deville looked like in 79 minus the 44 inch sun roof...hydro setup...etc...and u got an old school lac in pink....dont hate on me...everywere i go people stop to look....people stop me in traffic etc...to give me props....maybe they dont like my car maybe it b.c im a girl but what ever it is everybody loves it....ur rite...i aint ever showin at carl casper again...it aint nothin but a fuked up mess...i got 3rd place what did u think the dirty eclipse should have beat me to....or since u got such an opion were was ur car? *


 FUCK what those half ass judges and show promotors say. your car is tight and it represents what a true lowrider is about, plus you got lots of pride. these little euro **** have no pride, there just doing what they see on mtv. "ridin dubs with the doos open" fuck that shit


----------



## lowperformance2 (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2006, 07:51 PM~4933568
> *i came for the party who cares about stupid hydraulics :biggrin:
> *



we know where you were jimmy...................... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)




----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 27 2006, 10:34 PM~4941345
> *:worship:  :worship:
> thank you thats the point
> *


i am the one that posted under uceways name and apologize but i did make it clear that it was me and not porky. this is now under my name and i still stick by what i said. tim i still love you and your work and what i said was not meant as disrespect towards your car and i think you know it because you know me. this has been more about how it is wrong how the judging is done. it would be like putting your car in a class with the harleys because you have the same time of paint jobs and you all have a skull attached. it wouldn't be right. i think this is the point that is trying to me made. and would it really be a good win if you knew that it was wrong??


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

PINKONIA

Feb 15 2006, 04:36 AM | | Post #12469 

QUEEN "e"

Posts: 130
Joined: Sep 2005
From: Louisville,Ky




QUOTE(Dolle @ Feb 15 2006, 05:02 AM) 
not promissing I can get you in but I know a few people and may be able to help. I didn't get in till friday morning last year. anyway I hear ya Doe its just about hangin out and havin a good time.



i understand..... i will take all the help i can get....i appreciate it....ya are rite it is all about having fun...and hangin out.... 
















there you go you said it yourself, you was just there to have fun, and hang out rite?? then why get all bent? by tha way im lovin the "death match" next year at caspers, maybe dropmob will win that too!!






Big Doe Yesterday, 03:45 PM | | Post #12513 

Bottoms Up

Posts: 3,447
Joined: Feb 2003
From: Louisville, KY




Did you all see this shit on the news? I heard it was gonna be there for the "Death Match Hopping Challenge" next year at casper.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Feb 28 2006, 07:11 AM~4943673
> *FUCK what those half ass judges and show promotors say. your car is tight and it represents what a true lowrider is about, plus you got lots of pride.  these little euro **** have no pride, there just doing what they see on mtv. "ridin dubs with the doos open"  fuck that shit
> *


You sir are a idiot.....I have pride in my ride and in my club....I may not have a "True" lowrider but I do have the heart and desire to set goals and help my closest friends with there rides. I know what it takes to set a standard in lowriding and I'm willing to give my time and money to fellow club members to make that happen. Give me patience, time and money and I vow to you that you will never beat my ride or any ride that bears the DropMob Plaque.....So take your MTV crib comment and shove it up you ass.... :0


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

> *SteadyMobbN Posted Today, 09:32 AM
> QUOTE(classic kustoms @ Feb 28 2006, 07:11 AM)
> FUCK what those half ass judges and show promotors say. your car is tight and it represents what a true lowrider is about, plus you got lots of pride.  these little euro **** have no pride, there just doing what they see on mtv. "ridin dubs with the doos open"  fuck that shit
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: "lowrider pride" its so deep you would never understand . and i give props to anyone who is %100 pasionate about what they build. you just rarley see that with euro and mini truck guys its just about" drop and destroy"most of the time and thats as far away from a lowrider as you can get.


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

are you guys really still arguing about this? 

so..... the show classes were not divided in such a way that everyone could win, right??


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

There are three types of people in the world....... Those who can count, and those who can not."----------- :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

so where is the pics at and how won lol


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

geeeh...... :uh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)

:ugh:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i just had to say something i am tired of hearing about the probe not bing a lowrider lmao


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2006)




----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Feb 28 2006, 04:44 AM~4943649
> *o so u dont think my car is nice....so now ur hatein i aint hatein on little buddy....but how are u going to put an old school lac with euros...is my question....LIL is just a big bitch session....and thats what im doing....i got a fukin standby letter b/c i am a lowrider....honestly they prolly did look at little buddys car and thank it was a euro...plus i was not the only lowrider who got a standby letters... all the lowriders set up with cool cars did to....so im gonna tell u like i tell everybody else...if u dont like my car dont look at it....i need to step it up...then what is it that i need to do? huh? compare my car to what a 79' coupe deville looked like in 79 minus the 44 inch sun roof...hydro setup...etc...and u got an old school lac in pink....dont hate on me...everywere i go people stop to look....people stop me in traffic etc...to give me props....maybe they dont like my car maybe it b.c im a girl but what ever it is everybody loves it....ur rite...i aint ever showin at carl casper again...it aint nothin but a fuked up mess...i got 3rd place what did u think the dirty eclipse should have beat me to....or since u got such an opion were was ur car? :angry:
> *


no i am not haten on your car! all i am saying it is to much of one color,you have a clean car but all you see is pink mix it up a little. and i think its great that females like you are into lowriders that cool as hell. like i said before carl caspers is a joke show if you have a lowrider car.so sorry if you think i was haten i didnt mean to come across that way. so when we all go to a real show thats when everything will come out so just chill about carl caspers


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

I think respect should be given to where it is due no matter what kind of car or what kind of style. Everyone has their opinion on what a lowrider is, and I believe it is a lifestyle not just a car. The guy can't help what class he gets put into, nor can he decide who wins the class. We who show are always at the liberty of the judges. Your car could be clean as hell, but if the judge doesn't like the style then your not going to win. It is a shitting showing world, but that is the way it is. Lets just all get along, and appreciate that we are all car lovers.  :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 28 2006, 03:10 PM~4946902
> *no i am not haten on your car! all i am saying it is to much of one color,you have a clean car but all you see is pink mix it up a little. and i think its great that females like you are into lowriders that cool as hell. like i said before carl caspers is a joke show if you have a lowrider car.so sorry if you think i was haten i didnt mean to come across that way. so when we all go to a real show thats when everything will come out so just chill about carl caspers
> *


Who gives a rats rectom let it go damn. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

j/k


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

We can go on all day about each others cars, but you all are missing the point.

They are trying to run lowriders out of the show and one of the ways they are doing this is by taking cars that are in no way lowriders and putting them in that class so that no one can say they didnt let lowriders in the show. (not just the probe, he is the only one who got offended)

Neither me nor my girl were the ones who brought this up, but we were the only ones with a lowrider entered in the show so I told everyone the facts.

I dont give a fuck about who wins what. If you need a trophy to think your car is the shit then you can have all mine from the shows i go to this year. I have more than i could ever want right now. If i had entered the car i would have went Non- Comp and took there money instead of giving them money.


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 27 2006, 01:24 AM~4932727
> *That show in now way represent Kentucky and the surrounding areas.  :uh:  There are plenty of nice cars and hoppers that didn't go to the hop because they don't want to give Brian any money.
> *


THATS SO RIGHT .!!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

is everyboby finaly geting a long? i cant believe that this jake leg show got everyone up set


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

if they are really trying to get rid of lowriders, why do they keep the hop going?

i like the show, but i did notice there were like 6 lowriders total, and half of those were in vendor booths.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

The hop is the main attraction. I heard from people that dont even have anything to do with cars, much less lowriders, that the hop was the only thing good at the show this year. And we all know it has gone down hill big time compared to the past 10 years. They want to keep all the "kids" in the pit and leave the hot rodders alone in the show area. All of the lowriders were let in by vendors except the pink caddy and a blazer. And they sat outside the show on thursday from 10:30 a.m. until they let them in at 8:45 that night just to get in. When they closed the doors at 9:00. They pretty much had to beg for a spot.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 28 2006, 07:00 PM~4948713
> *if they are really trying to get rid of lowriders, why do they keep the hop going?
> 
> i like the show, but i did notice there were like 6 lowriders total, and half of those were in vendor booths.
> *


i have showed at caspers a couple of times and yes i think they are tring to get rid of lowriders.Thats why i think next year that a couple of clubs go to and talk to the people that put this show on. Go as soon as entry forms out and find out whats up. The more you show and show them how much you care maybe it will help and maybe not but at least everybody can try


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

what up big doe


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 28 2006, 10:18 PM~4949569
> *i have showed at caspers a couple of times and yes i think they are tring to get rid of lowriders.Thats why i think next year that a couple of clubs go to and talk to the people that put this show on. Go as soon as entry forms out and find out whats up. The more you show and show them how much you care maybe it will help and maybe not but at least everybody can try
> *


i gree with you 100% but to do that everyone would have to stop fighting lol


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 1 2006, 02:29 AM~4948871
> *The hop is the main attraction. I heard from people that dont even have anything to do with cars, much less lowriders, that the hop was the only thing good at the show this year. And we all know it has gone down hill big time compared to the past 10 years. They want to keep all the "kids" in the pit and leave the hot rodders alone in the show area. All of the lowriders were let in by vendors except the pink caddy and a blazer. And they sat outside the show on thursday from 10:30 a.m. until they let them in at 8:45 that night just to get in. When they closed the doors at 9:00. They pretty much had to beg for a spot.
> *


has anybody else noticed- were not "kids" anymore!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ty 70 impala_@Feb 28 2006, 09:18 PM~4949569
> *i have showed at caspers a couple of times and yes i think they are tring to get rid of lowriders.Thats why i think next year that a couple of clubs go to and talk to the people that put this show on. Go as soon as entry forms out and find out whats up. The more you show and show them how much you care maybe it will help and maybe not but at least everybody can try
> *



grreat idea, instead of fighting amongst eachother, we should take it to them and see what they are thinking. if they look us rite in the eye and say we are trying to weed you out, then we cant do much about that. but then they wouldnt be the conspiracy theories runnin round.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 1 2006, 12:04 AM~4949877
> *has anybody else noticed- were not "kids" anymore!
> *


Exactly, But im just telling you the way that they look at us. I guess lowriders will never get the respect they deserve around these parts.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 28 2006, 12:20 PM~4944916
> *are you guys really still arguing about this?
> 
> so..... the show classes were not divided in such a way that everyone could win, right??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 1 2006, 04:21 AM~4951476
> *Exactly, But im just telling you the way that they look at us. I guess lowriders will never get the respect they deserve around these parts.
> *



doe this is not pointed at your car or pinkonia but i think you make a good comment here, we all ahve to admit that theyare some real shady shit in the lowrider scene around these parts, i mean we have our fair share of cool shit, you know stuff done rite, but seems for the most part, people are really lazy and dont wanna get past the weekend warrior ruitine. if it cant be done in a weekend then they dont do it, or even worse if it CANT be done in a week end, then they make it be done in a weekend and it just dont come out rite n tite. the only way we are gonna get any respect round here is to build badass shit that is undenyable to everyone, quit being closed minded, and start recognizeing whats badass and whats just plain lame, when we realize this, then we will get respact from the rodders we deserve, but most of them are buildin 50,000 dollar rides and most of us cant get past 5000. if we build it they will come.....


----------



## mcrosesue (Jul 31, 2005)

there is some great ass cars being worked on here in lexington and louisville right now. these are cars that have been worked on for months and years. the guys in ky are really going to be showing within the next year.


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 1 2006, 06:36 AM~4951549
> *doe this is not pointed at your car or pinkonia but i think you make a good comment here, we all ahve to admit that theyare some real shady shit in the lowrider scene around these parts, i mean we have our fair share of cool shit, you know stuff done rite, but seems for the most part, people are really lazy and dont wanna get past the weekend warrior ruitine.  if it cant be done in a weekend then they dont do it, or even worse if it CANT be done in a week end, then they make it be done in a weekend and it just dont come out rite n tite.  the only way we are gonna get any respect round here is to build badass shit that is undenyable to everyone, quit being closed minded, and start recognizeing whats badass and whats just plain lame, when we realize this, then we will get respact from the rodders we deserve, but most of them are buildin 50,000 dollar rides and most of us cant get past 5000. if we build it they will come.....
> *



I agree 100%, it is going to be awhile before my husbands '61 is out because he is so anal and picky about the quality of work he wants on that car. I want to show mine at Indy this year, but he said if we take it there it has to be immaculate. Guess I won't be there until next year. We have to work in engine compartment and powdercoat suspension parts. My car doesn't get much respect anyway, because its a lowrider euro, so I have to make sure my shit is clean and tight before I can take it to the show floor. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team SMB FAB-LAB (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Mar 1 2006, 12:04 AM~4949877
> *has anybody else noticed- were not "kids" anymore!
> *


Good Point... I'm a 29 year old grown man with kids and a wife.... Not a kid here and I still love Lowriding..


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CP_@Feb 28 2006, 11:04 PM~4949877
> *has anybody else noticed- were not "kids" anymore!
> *


You are right CP, they have to realize that "kids" today are not lowriding, they are the ones waking them up in the middle of the night with their weed whip exhausts. :biggrin: Plus "kids" can't afford the expense of lowriding, hell some of us adults have a hard time affording it, especially if you have an Impala. :biggrin:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Mar 1 2006, 07:52 AM~4951670
> *I agree 100%, it is going to be awhile before my husbands '61 is out because he is so anal and picky about the quality of work he wants on that car.  I want to show mine at Indy this year, but he said if we take it there it has to be immaculate.  Guess I won't be there until next year.  We have to work in engine compartment and powdercoat suspension parts.  My car doesn't get much respect anyway, because its a lowrider euro, so I have to make sure my shit is clean and tight before I can take it to the show floor. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


POWDERCOATED SUSPENION I knew you had some ricer in ya :biggrin:


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 513ryder_@Mar 1 2006, 11:43 AM~4952366
> *POWDERCOATED SUSPENION  I knew you had some ricer in ya :biggrin:
> *


Would you rather we chrome everything and sell the 61. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

its true the hot rod people do consider us kids....no matter if were 16 or 30 they dont care were still kids to them....BUT think over the next 10-20 years (or more) the rod people are going to die off....and alot of there kids prolly wont carry on the tradition...so whats going to be left? our generation and our cars... 

plus It doesnt matter if u build the baddest lowriders ever...there still going to walk by a shake there head...and say "what a waste of time and money"


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

only thing that does hurt us is everytime you go to a lowrider show or hop there is 8 times out of 10 a fight over something dumb and the older guys ask me all the time Y do you guy yell at each other i know why it is pride but looking from the side lines it looks like we are a bumch of kids


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Mar 1 2006, 12:38 PM~4952746
> *only thing that does hurt us is everytime you go to a lowrider show or hop there is 8 times out of 10 a fight over something dumb and the older guys ask me all the time Y do you guy yell at each other i know why it is pride but looking from the side lines it looks like we are a bumch of kids
> *


i agree....


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

We have never experienced anything bad from Hot Rod guys, they have always had nothing but nice things to say about my car. I think the respect has to go both ways. When I get the money, I am building me a Hot Rod, I would love to have a '32 Ford Coupe. I have alot of respect for those guys, they put alot of money and time into there stuff, the same as most of us do. :biggrin: Besides most of those guys run air suspensions, so someone with hydraulics isn't anything different to them. It may just vary by location, but where we go, the hot rod guys are nice. :dunno:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowmom_@Mar 1 2006, 12:44 PM~4952790
> *We have never experienced anything bad from Hot Rod guys, they have always had nothing but nice things to say about my car.  I think the respect has to go both ways.  When I get the money, I am building me a Hot Rod, I would love to have a '32 Ford Coupe.  I have alot of respect for those guys, they put alot of money and time into there stuff, the same as most of us do. :biggrin: Besides most of those guys run air suspensions, so someone with hydraulics isn't anything different to them.  It may just vary by location, but where we go, the hot rod guys are nice. :dunno:
> *


i am not saying that there cars are not nice or i dont respect them...im sayin not all hot rod people are cool like that...they talk as much shit as we do....last summer me and my best friend which has a honda civic that is lean as hell....went to car shows almost every weekend.....and people were nice but some people werent...i have heard people walk by my car and say what a waste of time and money...but its cool i can respect it....


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 1 2006, 11:55 AM~4952882
> *i am  not saying that there cars are not nice or i dont respect them...im sayin not all hot rod people are cool like that...they talk as much shit as we do....last summer me and my best friend which has a honda civic that is lean as hell....went to car shows almost every weekend.....and people were nice but some people werent...i have heard people walk by my car and say what a waste of time and money...but its cool i can respect it....
> *



I didn't mean anything towards you, I was just speaking in general. It's sad people just can't say, Wow that is different or I respect their work instead of what a waste of time and money. I had so many people ask me how fast my car was because they thought my pumps were NOS bottles, I just have to laugh and educate the uneducated. Most people that look down on Lowriders are mislead by the bad rep we acquired back in the day, they just need to be educated. Plus I think Lowriding People as a community need to stop ripping each others rides apart and unite, so we become stronger. Us Women in Lowriding especially, cause we are far and few between, because I feel SOME (so no one takes this the wrong way) don't feel that Women should be in lowriding especially with their own car. I mean I don't know how you feel about me or my car, but I can respect yours and the style that you created. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

see for me it is not a big deal but i build race cars,street rods,lowrider, 4x4 you name it but all of the hot rodders and the older guys are nice to me but they said i seen them on TV and why this and why taht i had truucha dvd on at a show one day and everyone was like Y do the yell and fight and shit like that all i am saying why should people take us seriously if all we do is fight about dumb shit


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

I dont care how bad ass of a ride we build, that wont change a thing.

80% of the people are going to look at it and say: "why did you ruin that car?" or "what a waste of time and money" "Why did you put those little wheels on that big car?" Thats the only kind of shit you hear out of them.

And at the same time the people at the show have already pissed off the majority of the people who own or are building bad ass lowriders. So they wont waste their time and money to take them to a show where they have to jump through hoops just to get in to compete against euros. :uh:


----------



## 513ryder (Jan 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Mar 1 2006, 10:45 AM~4952390
> *Would you rather we chrome everything and sell the 61. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I think you can get powdercoating in an almost chrome :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## hydrota (Aug 7, 2001)

all gayness


----------



## CP (Aug 9, 2001)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 11:45 PM~4955540
> *all gayness
> *


you forgot the "-ngster" gayngsterness.


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 1 2006, 01:34 PM~4952718
> *its true the hot rod people do consider us kids....no matter if were 16 or 30 they dont care were still kids to them....BUT think over the next 10-20 years (or more) the rod people are going to die off....and alot of there kids prolly wont carry on the tradition...so whats going to be left? our generation and our cars...
> 
> plus It doesnt matter if u build the baddest lowriders ever...there still going to walk by a shake there head...and say "what a waste of time and money"
> *


i would just like to say that i know a few of hot rodder guys...and most of the ones that i know respect what i do..a far as i can remember i dont think i have ever heard any one of them ever say anything bad about my car..but im sure they are out there. I've just never seen it for myself or heard it... just look at Josh (pinheadred)'s dad he has a hot rod..and he loves josh's car and its a lowrider...i think its just a matter of opinion and what people like


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 1 2006, 01:34 PM~4952718
> *its true the hot rod people do consider us kids....no matter if were 16 or 30 they dont care were still kids to them....BUT think over the next 10-20 years (or more) the rod people are going to die off....and alot of there kids prolly wont carry on the tradition...so whats going to be left? our generation and our cars...
> 
> plus It doesnt matter if u build the baddest lowriders ever...there still going to walk by a shake there head...and say "what a waste of time and money"
> *


dp...sorry...it's the server, not me :uh:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PantyDropper_@Mar 1 2006, 07:55 PM~4956702
> *i would just like to say that i know a few of  hot rodder guys...and most of the ones that i know respect what i do..a far as i can remember i dont think i have ever heard any one of them ever say anything bad about my car..but im sure they are out there. I've just never seen it for myself or heard it...  just look at Josh (pinheadred)'s  dad  he has a hot rod..and he loves josh's car and its a lowrider...i think its just a matter of opinion and what people like
> *


Thats because Josh's dad is cool about cars and respects them. hell my dad hates lowriders and I had one, the only thing he liked was some of the artwork in some murals. When I was showing I got nothing but hate from the hotrodders except from the ones that I had worked on their cars at the body shop. Iriquios show was the worst around here. Hell the shows used to hate at the fact when I first started to show my Impala I was 16, they made comments about that right to me. Why do you all think i bearly ever used to show my Impala here, let alone take it out much.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 2 2006, 08:35 AM~4958784
> * Why do you all think i bearly ever used to show my Impala here, let alone take it out much.
> *


EXACTLY. You can build the baddest lowrider ever. But unless you want to travel all over the country to show it, you are only going to be able to enjoy it a couple weekends a year.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Mar 2 2006, 02:45 PM~4961741
> *EXACTLY. You can build the baddest lowrider ever. But unless you want to travel all over the country to show it, you are only going to be able to enjoy it a couple weekends a year.
> *


  :dunno:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 2 2006, 06:43 PM~4963379
> *  :dunno:
> *


What he is trying to say is that there is only like 2 or 3 shows here that give any respect to lowriders, hell and one will still try to screw you at it.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hydrota_@Mar 1 2006, 10:45 PM~4955540
> *all gayness
> *


you had to be there or be square ... where you been?


----------



## Big Shizzle (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Feb 27 2006, 10:04 AM~4936456
> *agreeed and much repect to you....I kinda ride the nuts of Lowrider magazine Shows...i CANNOT HELP IT........If the head judge says that my ride should be against a lincoln.....so be it...... those judges on the  lowrider tour have built some of the badest lowriders in the world (punch 84 is one of my favorites), ......all is that I can say is for everyone to stop bitchin...I'm not bitchin because I'm always winning :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> so whats the solution?
> *



The solution is for someone to build something to beat you.....  What up Tim... :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 3 2006, 09:48 AM~4967402
> *The solution is for someone to build something to beat you.....  What up Tim... :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## PINKONIA (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 3 2006, 12:07 AM~4964689
> *
> *


(pic of car club tatto on hand)
WOW!!! what happens when u get tired of that club and u get out? what happens to the tattoo? u gonna cut it off and sale it on ebay? or is it just a temp? :uh:


----------



## Low61Mom (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 3 2006, 03:20 PM~4969670
> *(pic of car club tatto on hand)
> WOW!!! what happens when u get tired of that club and u get out? what happens to the tattoo? u gonna cut it off and sale it on ebay? or is it just a temp? :uh:
> *





:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## juandik (Dec 31, 2001)

WOW ...LET THIS HORSE DIE FOLKS....LET IT DIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIE
:roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PINKONIA_@Mar 3 2006, 02:20 PM~4969670
> *(pic of car club tatto on hand)
> WOW!!! what happens when u get tired of that club and u get out? what happens to the tattoo? u gonna cut it off and sale it on ebay? or is it just a temp? :uh:
> *



so whos real riders??


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2006)

> *(pic of car club tatto on hand)
> WOW!!! what happens when u get tired of that club and u get out? what happens to the tattoo? u gonna cut it off and sale it on ebay? or is it just a temp? *


 club loyalty. and you dont just get tired of a club and get out. i think that tatto is pretty tight. i wish there was some hard core ryders like that around here


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Mar 3 2006, 09:12 AM~4967135
> *What he is trying to say is that there is only like 2 or 3 shows here that give any respect to lowriders, hell and one will still try to screw you at it.
> *



thats why i built my car to drive on the streets, its got nicks, a ding here and there, and by far aint perfect, but it has enough chrome to make up for all that to anyone who wants to hate, you should build your car to drive, and then take it to shows for a hobby, its when you get that backwards do you get your panties in a bunch, unless you got 100,000 grand to drop, its hard call a car a "showcar".

and far as these "lowrider" shows yall talkin about, lrm indy is the only one i can think of rite now, southern showdown in 02 i believe it was gave best of show to a corvette with a carbon fiber lip on the air damn and sum carbon fiber on tha dash, soIdont quitEthink bryan is only catering to thelowriders".

hot rodders will respect it if you get on a certain level, but it takes more than juice and wheels to get it.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by USOFOREVER_@Mar 3 2006, 11:48 AM~4967402
> *The solution is for someone to build something to beat you.....  What up Tim... :biggrin:
> *


I know what you have Lurking in your garage and I must give mad props to you for building a "show car" I've seen it in person and feel that your Chrome Plating is some of the finest I've seen in awhile, upwards of the standards of Advance Chrome Plating "in my opinion" Your Extended uppers and Battery hold downs are done to true OG standards.....The Set-Up n the trunk is clean and compliments the ride to the fullest, I look forward to seeing it when you feel it should be seen by the public

I have been hated on for my ride for years.....and I look forward to the day I lose and take my long running title away, I would love to see this....this is what I think is good time!!!!

I want to share my Dream with you and the layitlow community..

Its Carl Casper 2007 to my left I see my homies from DrobMob standing hard and showin love, and Eyecandy standing beside me Show'n his super Clean Blue Cutty with the white guts on Jack stands with its Chrome undies.................... to my right I see the Caddy on all chrome Jack stands Repen' UCE Louisville, Showin your Chrome Undies, doors open showin the guts for all to see....................... Uceway and the top dogs from UCE showin the MOB luv....In the middle of all this, is the Flagship show'n the Chrome and repen' to the fullest on the 20x20

and no matter what the outcome........its all about the love for the sport and show'n love to the only true riderz of KY........


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by eyecandy1n2_@Mar 3 2006, 07:17 PM~4971931
> *thats why i built my car to drive on the streets, its got nicks, a ding here and there, and by far aint perfect, but it has enough chrome to make up for all that to anyone who wants to hate,  you should build your car to drive, and then take it to shows for a hobby, its when you get that backwards do you get your panties in a bunch, unless you got 100,000 grand to drop, its hard call a car a "showcar".
> 
> and far as these "lowrider" shows yall talkin about, lrm indy is the only one i can think of rite now, southern showdown in 02 i believe it was gave best of show to a corvette with a carbon fiber lip on the air damn and sum carbon fiber on tha dash, soIdont quitEthink bryan is only catering to thelowriders".
> ...


Hell I did build my car to drive. When I first finished it I drove it for about a year everyday, even in the winter. I just used to happen when a couple of trophies here and there. I built it as a driver but to some it was show worthy. hell i could care less about trophies I threw all mine away. I could care less about shows I was stateing about how much hate there is in Louisville towards lowriders,and not just between hot rodders and lowriders but even between lowriders and other lowriders. At one of the carl caspers there was i guy getting all smart and pissy to me because i took first at E-town and he got second and he had to trailer his car so many hours to there just to get second, when i drove mine from Louisville to e-town. I never went to a show I didn't drive my car to. Now the southern showdown is the one show I was talking about. They tend to screw people over on the judgeing. the 02 show you were talking about the class i was in was Lowrider IMPALA WITH OUT HYDRAULICS, and a 61 Impala with 4 pumps won it followed by a 90's caprice and a 95 Impala both with 20's. now for the comment about the hotrodders, it don't matter to them how nice the car is if it's not built there way it is a piece of shit to them. I know it take's more then rims and juice to get respect, I feel I have earned it from a bunch of the lowriders here, and I have earned it from some hotrodders but it still does not matter to them how nice a lowrider is it is still crap. Most of them are assholes here.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Mar 3 2006, 08:48 PM~4972452
> *I know what you have Lurking in your garage and I must give mad props to you for building a "show car" I've seen it in person and feel that your Chrome Plating is some of the finest I've seen in awhile, upwards of the standards of Advance Chrome Plating "in my opinion"  Your Extended uppers and Battery hold downs are done to true OG standards.....The Set-Up n the trunk is clean and compliments the ride to the fullest, I look forward to seeing it when you feel it should be seen by the public
> 
> I have been hated on for my ride for years.....and I look forward to the day I lose and take my long running title away, I would love to see this....this is what I think is good time!!!!
> ...


What ryder you don't drive your bullshit.......... oh sorry did I say that out loud there SteadyMasterbaitN


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Ohhhh.....you dont seem to drive any of your Bullshit either, I dont remember seeing any of your rides in the PIT........




Oh you probably did........ Hop...... dance....skip....jump.....I just didn't notice you.......... and neither did anyone else


Now get back to making vinyl signs......CANNOT WAIT TO SEE YOUR VINYLED GRAPHIX ON YOUR DANCER!!!!!!! In 2010
:0


----------



## SQUASH (Jan 16, 2003)

OHH PAT BURKE IS BACK AGAIN.LET THE DRAMA BEGIN.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Mar 5 2006, 09:12 PM~4983263
> *What ryder you don't drive your bullshit.......... oh sorry did I say that out loud there SteadyMasterbaitN
> *



welocome back pat, cant wait to see that DROPMOB plaque in yo glass LOL!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

pics i took at casper


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)

:0


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Nice pics!! :biggrin:


----------

